
Overcoming blankcanvasphobia - danw
http://cameronmoll.com/archives/2008/01/overcoming_blankcanvasphobia/
======
pistoriusp
Something I had to deal with recently, it was very painful. My girlfriend
eventually got me to dump the design and just code.

------
pius
Sweet article, thanks.

